# Suggestion for a 32" LED 3D TV



## hari (Jul 13, 2011)

I am totally confused on which LED TV to get, 

* Samsung – UA32D6000 – Series 6 32inch 3D LED TV 
OR 
* Sony – KDL32EX720 – 32" EX720 Series BRAVIA 3D LCD TV 

I've tried googling both these models and the search returned nothing on reviews.

I will be using this TV for Gaming (with XBox360 or PS3 ... yet to buy one...), Movies, Regular TV and also as a monitor for my PC. 


Please Advice.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 13, 2011)

Why you want a 3D LED?
 go for the normal LED,it fulfill you needs too,Have a look at samsung 5 series 32D5000,it is available for 38K


----------



## macho84 (Jul 13, 2011)

yup you are right investing on new 3D tv is waste of money as the technology is just evolving and will need to get saturated. so that people can watch later even in normal eyes. hope so.


----------



## hari (Jul 14, 2011)

I was also thinking twice abt that, to put approx 8k-10k extra for 3D LED TV. 
Thanks for your suggestions guys. I really appreciate it.


----------



## PankajKumar (Jul 16, 2011)

The problem with 3D TVs are:

1. New technology and not much reviews available.
2. Biggest problem is the 3D Spec, it's very hard to put that on for 2-3 hours. Not good for eye too i believe.
3. Adding extra hole in the pocket.

But ultimately it's all your choice buddy.


----------

